# SURVEY



## CHEESE (Jan 29, 2009)

If u all could take a minute and take this it would be great, I am doing this for an english class thanx.

1. Utah hunter ed. list these types of hunters wich are u.

Shooter stage . 
Trophy stage . 
Method stage 
Sportsman stage 

2. what age did u start hunting?

3. Did you learn to hunt from an older generation( father ,uncle, grandfather ect.)

4 on an average how many LE points did it take for u to draw.

5 Is Utahs permit system. good,bad, or needs work?

6 what is the worst part of utahs permit system?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

1. Utah hunter ed. list these types of hunters wich are u.

Shooter stage . Meat hunter my entire life...If it's legal, I'm taking it home to eat.
Trophy stage . 
Method stage 
Sportsman stage 

2. what age did u start hunting? 16, that was the earliest I could legally hunt (1965)

3. Did you learn to hunt from an older generation( father ,uncle, grandfather ect.) Yes, the family had the tradition to all hunt together and gather as many bucks, does as they had tags for. Back then it was OK to fill other peoples tags for them.

4 on an average how many LE points did it take for u to draw. First time 2 points, it was the beginning of the point/draw system. I now have 12 points and am still trying to draw the tag.

5 Is Utahs permit system. good,bad, or needs work? It works, but I have some reservations about there not being some under the table stuff going on.

6 what is the worst part of utahs permit system? Having the same number of points going into a drawing as the person who obtained the same permit last year and having my "guaranteed" permit scarfed up by someone who had been putting in for another area and they decided to put in for my area because their points will exceed mine. Bottom line, they go hunting in the LE area and I go on the general hunt.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

1. Utah hunter ed. list these types of hunters wich are u.

Shooter stage . If I want some meat
Trophy stage . This is what I usually do since I really do not need the meat
Method stage Rifle to archery to muzzle loader to handgun
Sportsman stage 

2. what age did u start hunting? 12 for rabbits 

3. Did you learn to hunt from an older generation( father ,uncle, grandfather ect.) It as in my blood. Father, brother in law.

4 on an average how many LE points did it take for u to draw. 9 for LE elk, still waiting on LE deer with 10 pts and OIL for buffalo with 12

5 Is Utahs permit system. good,bad, or needs work? Very bad. 

6 what is the worst part of utahs permit system? There are too many hunters with no points or very few points getting permits when others with quite a few go without. It needs to be a fairer system.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

CHEESE said:


> 1. Utah hunter ed. list these types of hunters wich are u.
> Shooter stage
> 
> 2. what age did u start hunting? 7
> ...


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

1. Utah hunter ed. list these types of hunters which are you?
I'm a Method Trophy Hunter

2. what age did u start hunting? 8.with my pellet gun, started hunting with a bow at 16

3. Did you learn to hunt from an older generation( father ,uncle, grandfather ect.)Father, Friends

4 on an average how many LE points did it take for u to draw. I drew a LE ELK this year with 7 points

5 Is Utahs permit system. good,bad, or needs work? Needs a lot of work

6 what is the worst part of utahs permit system? The Wildlife Board


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

1. Method stage 
I am doing more and more with muzzleloaders, Includina a 120 
year old shotgun

2. what age did u start hunting? 
12

3. Did you learn to hunt from an older generation 
My hunters safety insrtuctor was Reed Radmall. The ultimate old school sportsman. 

4 on an average how many LE points did it take for u to draw. 
6 points but every year it takes more points. I got a mountain goat with 6 points, but that year there was no onr with more than 6 points. the point system was only 7 years old. (took him with a .50 hawkin)Got a Paunsagunt with 6 points too. (I got lazy and used my -06)

5 Is Utahs permit system. good,bad, or needs work? 
I don't know of a better way

6 what is the worst part of utahs permit system? Not enough game


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

CHEESE said:


> If u all could take a minute and take this it would be great, I am doing this for an english class thanx.
> 
> 1. Utah hunter ed. list these types of hunters wich are u.
> 
> ...


----------



## PhoebeMoses (Feb 19, 2010)

1. Utah hunter ed. list these types of hunters wich are u.
. 
Method and trophy

2. what age did u start hunting? I killed my first mule deer at 12, but hunted rabbits and birds at around 8

3. Did you learn to hunt from an older generation( father ,uncle, grandfather ect.)

Father and fathers friends.

4 on an average how many LE points did it take for u to draw.

2006- 4 points to draw a Desert sheep tag
2001- 0 points to draw an Antelope tag
2008- Drew an Elk tag with the dedicated hunter permit draw
And I have 11 deer points and I'm still waiting.

5 Is Utahs permit system. good,bad, or needs work?

When compared to other states I believe Utah is doing a fine job, especially considering the amount of people who want to hunt... Many people like to complain, but the only way I see them getting what they really want is with a time machine!

6 what is the worst part of utahs permit system?[/quote]

To many other people putting in for the same tags I want.... I don't see anyway around this.... I wouldn't complain if more people picked up fishing or golf as a hobbies thus making it easier for me to draw... It would be great if we could all hunt the animals we want to hunt every year but that's just not realistic.


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

CHEESE said:


> If u all could take a minute and take this it would be great, I am doing this for an english class thanx.
> 
> 1. Utah hunter ed. list these types of hunters wich are u. Trophy stage .
> Method stage
> ...


 I've had a few weird things happen like one year they had a Rifle Cow hunt during the Archery Deer hunt! We had to wear Orange! It was dumb when they had the MZL Deer after the Rifle Deer. As A NRes. I would like to see the old buy a deer tag and hunt til you fill it! I really trophy hunted when I knew I'd have another chance later in the season.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

1. Utah hunter ed. list these types of hunters wich are u.
Trophy stage . 

2. what age did u start hunting? 12

3. Did you learn to hunt from an older generation( father ,uncle, grandfather ect.) yes, father

4 on an average how many LE points did it take for u to draw. dunno, still waiting for my first

5 Is Utahs permit system. good,bad, or needs work? good

6 what is the worst part of utahs permit system? hard to say, every cost has a benefit, the more we wait the better the prize...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If u all could take a minute and take this it would be great, I am doing this for an english class thanx.

1. Utah hunter ed. list these types of hunters wich are u.

Shooter stage . 
Trophy stage . 
Method stage 
Sportsman stage

All of the above, though the "sportsman stage" is what I enjoy most and spend the most time on.

2. what age did u start hunting?
6

3. Did you learn to hunt from an older generation( father ,uncle, grandfather ect.)
Yes

4 on an average how many LE points did it take for u to draw.
7

5 Is Utahs permit system. good,bad, or needs work?

Good. It allows for the points system to work effectively while maintaining opportunity for those who are not at the top of the point pool.

6 what is the worst part of utahs permit system?

I'm not sure if these answers are pertinent to your question, but....

-management structures and trends towards age classification are not biologically sound.

-The system is weighted heavily to the trophy hunter. I don't believe the general populace ratios of trophy vs. opportunity hunters are reflected in the permit allocations.

-Animals are treated as a commodity, creating greedy management and permit strategies.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

CHEESE said:


> If u all could take a minute and take this it would be great, I am doing this for an english class thanx.
> 
> 1. Utah hunter ed. list these types of hunters wich are u.
> 
> ...


What Tree said!!!!!


----------



## CHEESE (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanx for the help


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

CHEESE said:


> If u all could take a minute and take this it would be great, I am doing this for an english class thanx.
> 
> 1. Utah hunter ed. list these types of hunters wich are u.
> 
> ...


 The wildlife board is anti archery. If Utah managed its elk like Arizona we wouldn't have a waiting period and you could draw multiple times in your life. Utah has twice as many elk as Arizona and gives out less tags.


----------

